# Ipad un peu mouillé !



## Battal39 (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé mon ipad Air avec les mains un peu mouillé (presque seche) et j'ai peur que une goute d'eau  est rentré dans le haut parleur droit , est que sa a fait un court-circuit.
En plus les antennes wifi sont coller contre les haut parleur sur les ipad Air.

Vu que je suis un peux anxieux j'ai peur que a cause d'un court circuit la puissance de l'antenne wifi  est augmenté est que les onde sont devenu trop puissante.

Est t'il possible a cause de l'eau que l'ipad délivre une puissance supérieur en WIFI ?

vous aller dire que je suis fou mais je suis quelqu'un de très anxieux.


----------



## cillab (9 Octobre 2014)

un coup de déche cheveux,et il redevient BIO


----------



## Battal39 (9 Octobre 2014)

Non mais sérieusement parce que la je stress  .


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

Battal39 a dit:


> Vu que je suis un peux anxieux j'ai peur que a cause d'un court circuit la puissance de l'antenne wifi  est augmenté est que les onde sont devenu trop puissante.



Je reconnais, je n'étais pas très fort en physique au lycée, mais de l'eau sur un circuit électrique provoquant un court circuit _augmentant _la puissance du bouzin ?

Je me souviens d'un vieux film, dans les années 80.
Il y avait du champagne renversé sur un PC qui, du coup, devenait intelligent et tombait amoureux de l'héroïne.
Mais c'était un film.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2014)

Il y a peu de chances que de l'eau entre dans ton iPad par ce que tu l'as touché avec les mains un peu mouillées et aucune qu'un court-circuit provoque une augmentation de la puissance du wi-fi (sinon, je m'en vais de ce pas faire prendre un bain à mon iPad et je capterai le wi-fi à 10 km de distance).


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2014)

toujours sa et ça.

Mais oui je confirme. L'eau sur une antenne wifi augmente jusqu'à X8 sa puissance


----------



## Battal39 (9 Octobre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> toujours sa et ça.
> 
> Mais oui je confirme. L'eau sur une antenne wifi augmente jusqu'à X8 sa puissance



Tu n'est pas serieux  .
On rigole pas avec une personne anxieuse  .


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

Battal39 a dit:


> On rigole pas avec une personne anxieuse .



Au contraire - le rire est un excellent désangoissant.
Quand on se bidonne, on n'a plus de neuronnes de libre pour se faire des noeuds dans la tête.


----------



## Battal39 (9 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Au contraire - le rire est un excellent désangoissant.
> Quand on se bidonne, on n'a plus de neuronnes de libre pour se faire des noeuds dans la tête.



Sétait du second degrée ce qu'il disait rassure moi ?
tien j'ai trouvé ton film je vais le regarder ce soir  :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Belle_et_l'Ordinateur


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

TU CRAINS RIEN. Il y à quand même un léger join.. c'est pas une goutte qui devrait tuer ton iPad.. T'en fait pas.. et puis depuis.. La goutte à du s'évaporer, sois tranquille.. même si je suis comme toi..


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2014)

Battal39 a dit:


> On rigole pas avec une personne anxieuse  .





RubenF a dit:


> TU CRAINS RIEN. Il y à quand même un léger join..



C'est pas faux. Le join_t_ peut calmer l'anxiété.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

je pensais pas à ça mais vu de ce point de vue.. J'adhère totalement.


----------



## ipaforalcus (13 Octobre 2014)

Les antennes ne sont pas derrière la pomme ?


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Pour l'iPad ? Je sais pas.. J'suis pas sur du tout mais je dirais sur les cotés.


----------



## ipaforalcus (13 Octobre 2014)

Non sauf si ils ont changé pour l'iPad air l'antenne wifi est derrière la pomme c'est sur à 200%, je crois même que Steve l'avais mentionné sur scène...


----------

